# What's the best cover for the Masterbuilt Dual Fuel Pro?



## worktogthr (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey All, 

I was just wondering what was the best cover for my Masterbuilt Dual Fuel Smoker.  Haha my contractor bag is beginning to rip and I want to find something a little more protective.  Thanks!


----------



## eddisabledvet (Mar 14, 2014)

This is the cover I got for my MB XL (GS40)  It fits perfectly


----------



## smokin sid (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello worktogthr

   I would love to know " How do you like your Masterbuilt Dual Fuel Smoker?

I am trying to decide between the 40" Masterbuilt Propane Smoker  or  the Masterbuilt Dual Fuel Smoker. It's a tough choice.Looking foward to your feed back.

                                                                                               Happy Smokin

                                                                                               Smokin  Sid


----------



## worktogthr (Apr 22, 2014)

Smokin Sid said:


> Hello worktogthr
> 
> I would love to know " How do you like your Masterbuilt Dual Fuel Smoker?
> I am trying to decide between the 40" Masterbuilt Propane Smoker  or  the Masterbuilt Dual Fuel Smoker. It's a tough choice.Looking foward to your feed back.
> ...



Hey Sid!  

I love my masterbuilt dual fuel but the one you are looking at looks great too.  I have only used propane and haven't smoked with charcoal yet.  I will try it this summer when I have more time to mess around.  I think each unit has one major advantage that the other doesn't.  The dual fuel has a door for the fire box so you don't lose your cooking chamber temp whenever you want to add wood or fuel.  The masterbuilt 40 is a beast... You can fit everything in there.  Big turkeys, full racks of ribs.  I hate having to cut ribs in half and running out of room when I want to smoke a whole bunch of stuff. It's size over temperature loss when opening the door.


----------



## smokin sid (Apr 23, 2014)

worktogthr

  Thank you for your feedback, I have been looking at the customer ratings on these two smokers

and the Charcoal/Propane has a far better customer rating than the Propane fueled smoker.

The Propane on the other hand the (40" Masterbuilt Propane smoker)  has 600 sq. in. more cooking space than the Charcoal/Propane . This is the hardest part to getting started. Is making up my mind

to what smoker to buy to get me started. Your feedback is helping me getting closer to the big choice. Thank's  again.

                                                                                                     Happy Smokin

                                                                                                        Smokin Sid


----------



## worktogthr (Apr 23, 2014)

Honestly the only thing that I dislike about the dual fuel is the narrowness of it.  But realistically, it has no effect on the food when you cut it in half....it's just an appearance/presentation thing.  Nothing looks better than a full slab of ribs.  Either smoker is going to require some mods to make them most affective and a good digital thermometer.  But for the price and overall performance the extras don't hurt too bad


----------



## ameskimo1 (Jun 14, 2014)

Smokin Sid, not sure if you've made a purchase yet but I picked up a dual fuel last summer and couldn't be happier. I've place whole racks of rib on it and never had an issue with width. You can also fit many more racks by getting the stand up rib rack. The biggest problem I've had with space is using the bottom shelf as a water pan/or drippings collector. I've seen a way to lower the water pan down but haven't done it.

Otherwise we love it. I've been cooking with minimal gas just to hold the temp but will soon be attempting to control heat with coals. I've also cooked with it in the dead of winter (you likely recall how cold it was last winter) and had zero issues, I just tried to keep it away from wind so it wouldn't tip over.


----------



## smokin sid (Jun 19, 2014)

ameskimo 1

     Thank you for your reply. I just purchased the 40" Masterbuilt gas fueled smoker. I have it put together but, I have not had a chance to season it yet. It always is perfect smoking weather with no wind when I am not at home or have a project going. I decided to go with the propane fueled because

our fire agency " Calfire" told me charcoal is not allowed during fire season. I am looking forward to

smoking some salmon this summer.There was a Sake Cured Salmon recipe I saw in one of the BBQ

cook books I have that I want to try. I bought this smoker from home depot ,on line and had to return

 the first one that they sent. It was dented and I didn't like how the door was welded to the body of the smoker. The second smoker they sent me was delivered before the expected delivery date with no dents. I was happy about that.

     The wind can sure put a damper on anything.Thank you again for replying.

                                                                                                              Happy Smoking

                                                                                                                 Smokin Sid


----------



## smoker mom (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm need one too! Any luck yet finding one that fits?


----------



## ameskimo1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi Smoker Mom, welcome to the forum.

Its the perfect time of year to check the big box stores for clearance, I picked up a nice cover for mine at a local Meijer store on the cheap. The one I purchased last year was pretty thin and didn't like the cold so much not to mention the corners would poke through it. The new one was by Grand Gourmet I think and is fairly thick and much more flexible. Its a tad large but that helps accommodate when I hang the gas hose on the door handle.

I do suggest storing it inside if possible, mine spends most of its idle time inside and the burner is already rusting a bit - still works fine but the rust is coming.


----------

